# Saitek Cyborg V7 und Win 8 Problem



## Astrong (22. November 2012)

huhu,


kurz und knapp:

Keyboard: Saitek Cyborg V7

Lief unter Xp, Vista und Win7 einwandfrei.

Ab Windows 8 meckert er  : Treiber konnte nicht richtig installiert werden Code 28.

Saitek Support schreibt:



> .....
> Wir raten Ihnen ein Auffrischen des PCs durchzuführen.
> So wird ein Windows 8-PC zurückgesetzt:
> 
> .....




Hat jemand eine Idee was sich da machen lässt? Google sagt mir ich soll bei Treiber aktualisierung auf -> Selbst auswählen und dann Standard Keyboard HID auswählen. Klappt zwar aber Keyboard reagiert trotzdem nicht.

sehr merkwürdig das ganze.

PS: Der Saitek Treiber funktioniert natürlich auch nicht, obwohl er als Win8 angegeben ist.


----------



## Otep (22. November 2012)

Hm, das is ne gute Frage...

Saitek haben eine kostenlose Hotline bzw. Festnetznummer: 089-54612710

Bei meinem Microsoft Natural Ergo 4000 Keyboard hatte Win8 auch gemeckert... aber dann alles ganz normal installiert... ging als ich im Betrieb das Keyboard nochmal aus und angestöpselt habe...


----------



## Astrong (22. November 2012)

haha witzig, gerade angerufen:

Ein ost-orientalischer Anrufbeantworter hat mir schön erklärt, dass ab 8uhr geöffnet ist und hat mir dann gesagt ich soll aufm AB sprechen  super Laden


----------



## Otep (22. November 2012)

Echt?

Is doch schon fast halb 9 ??

Hm, nen anderen Tipp habe ich leider nicht zur Hand


----------



## Astrong (23. November 2012)

Unglaublich aber der Support konnte mir doch helfen 



> 1. Deinstallieren Sie zuerst alle Treiber für die Tastatur
> 2. Zum Geräte-Manager Windows-Taste + w dann "Geräte-Manager"
> 3. Finden Sie alle unbekannten Geräte.
> 4. Klicken Sie mit den rechten Maustaste auf eine der unbekannten Geräten und dann auf Update Driver Software
> ...



Man musste quasi alle unbekannten Geräte als "Standard Tastatur" deklarieren und schwupps ging das.

Es waren ca. 4-5 unbekannte Geräte, welche nicht alle auf einmal kamen. Ich hab zwischen durch auch einfach mal den USB-Port gewechselt, dann kamen wieder welche dazu.
Aber nun läuft das Ding einwandfrei!


----------



## Otep (23. November 2012)

Dann is ja gut, muss ich mir gleich mal merken


----------

